# Red Grouse



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

A few more shots from days gone by, a regal Red Grouse from Up North.

Red-Grouse-web-MG0532-1024 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr

Red-Grouse-web-MG0559-1024 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr

Red-Grouse-web-MG0632-1024 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr

Red-Grouse-web-MG0568-1024 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr

Red-Grouse-web-MG0535-1024 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr

Hope you like them and thanks for looking.

Andy...


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Some cracking pictures there.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks very much.


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely pics.. I was expecting a thread on a new blended whiskey though lol. Looked like a lovely day to be out snapping too


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Martin...there was some good light to be had on that morning.


----------

